

Blogging Fogbeam: Episode 1: A Customer Development Journey - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2011/06/blogging-fogbeam-customer-development.html

======
Cblinks
You should turn your chronicles into a book. You should call it Fogbeam Labs:
"How we were able to avoid the fog". Great post!

